

Tool lets Android apps run on computers with Chrome - joeyspn
https://gigaom.com/2014/09/21/the-floodgates-open-tool-lets-android-apps-run-on-computers-with-chrome/

======
joeyspn
GitHub: [https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk/blob/master/archon...](https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk/blob/master/archon.md)

